# Help what is wrong with this discus



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

There is a sort of white line along its side that sometimes looks more prominent than other times. The discus is darkened and does not move a lot and is not eating much either. This is a discus I have only owned for about a week.

My water parameters are fine

Ammonia and nitrites 0ppm 
nitrates <20ppm
temperature ~26 degrees celcius
pH 6.4


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wild discus or domestic discus? Able to take a picture of your entire fish tank.
There may be numerous factors that are attributed to the discus ailment.


----------

